# Black Friday/Cyber Monday Deals Discussion For Australians



## chrisjohnson (Jun 21, 2016)

I've seen no one has posted any thread related to Black Friday/Cyber Monday although the holiday season is here. Seems no one is interested to take advantage on this season 

Well, I personally have found interesting deals till now which are listed below:

* Deal 1[PureVPN Double up Black Friday Sale]: Going to get this VPN ( https://www.purevpn.com/ ) because i want to stream all upcoming Football events from abroad.

* Deal 2[Heated Hoodie Amazing Discount]: I am thinking to get this hoodie ( Sites-Milwaukee-Site ) because winter season is here.

* Deal 3[Umbro Arturo Soccer Ball]: I like this ball (dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=66738546&ab=Blocks ) basically i play sometimes with my friends so its better to get it.

You guys can also join in and post deals in comments too! *fingers crossed*


----------



## chrisjohnson (Jun 21, 2016)

ybarajas said:


> Well that are good deals indeed ill check on that mate.


yes today i bought laptop as well


----------

